# If there was a venue specifically for lonely and awkward people to meet, would you go?



## randomscienthusiast (Mar 9, 2020)

Found someone's post of this on r/unalone and thought it was a very interesting article. A venue specifically for lonely individuals to meet and hang out. if there was something like this in your area, would you go?

*Ventilen, a Danish organisation that helps people get out of lonelines*

https://qz.com/1591563/the-danish-have-designed-a-simple-way-to-cope-with-loneliness/


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

I'll go if neko goes. 


Then give all the guys mean glares >: (


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

No, too scary. And plus, I'm way too old (apparently).


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Everyone will just stay in a distance in their little personal bubble waiting for someone else to start a conversation, but it will never happen. And then health pandemic officials will come in and compliment everyone there for practicing safe distancing and preventive measures.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

That's what meetups are for, especially social anxiety ones but also in general. Yes, I go to them.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm awkward but I'm not lonely  So no

only available to 15-25 years old? what is this ageism?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Kind of weird to have a group catering to lonely people that's specifically for young people when the elderly tend to be the loneliest demographic for obvious reasons.

Anyway I'm 29 so I guess no. I could pass for younger, but **** them lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> when the elderly tend to be the loneliest demographic for obvious reasons.


 Who you calling elderly? :serious:

:lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Who you calling elderly? :serious:
> 
> :lol


well I was thinking people 80+ who can't physically leave the house but 46 could be the new 82 lol.

Anyway I heard some people are hanging out in garden sheds lol:

https://www.theguardian.com/society...s-movement-isolation-loneliness-mental-health


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

The link in your post sounds like a youth club not a loneliness club.


----------



## catcher (Mar 7, 2020)

No. The fact that I am already lonely and awkward would preclude me from taking this step.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Threads merged - We only need one thread for the same topic.


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

In my country there is one this kind of group but not as official organisation. It works on Facebook. People there meet to talk about problems and to support each other but also to have fun and spend time in good company. They play board games, go to cinema, theatre, museums or events like lectures, concerts, etc. Even tours were organised. I have met with people from this group few times.


----------

